# CNET: Safari 4 is Fastest Browser on Planet.



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

> Safari 4 benchmarked: 42x faster than IE 7, 3.5x faster than Firefox 3
> 
> _By Nate Lanxon on 24 February 2009, 6:01pm_
> 
> ...



http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,39029471,49301219,00.htm


---



Not to mention, Safari 4 gets 100/100 on the Acid3 Test  Very impressive work Apple!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Was the test done on a mac or on a PC?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Was the test done on a mac or on a PC?



R.e.a.d. t.h.e. a.r.t.i.c.l.e.

EDIT:

I'll actually edit this and laugh for a second, because Safari was faster on the PC than Mac! lmao. Probably b/c Leopard has a bigger memory footprint than XP. XP is ooolllllddddd, but still good. Like that car you don't want to get rid of.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

Forbes also wrote an interesting article here:

http://www.forbes.com/2009/02/24/safari-apple-browser-technology-internet_safari.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> R.e.a.d. t.h.e. a.r.t.i.c.l.e.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I'll actually edit this and laugh for a second, because Safari was faster on the PC than Mac! lmao. Probably b/c Leopard has a bigger memory footprint than XP. XP is ooolllllddddd, but still good. Like that car you don't want to get rid of.



I am quite surprised that it is faster.  I cannot tolerate any apple software on my PC.  It would be unnatural.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

wth is minefield? I've never heard of it. o.o


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am quite surprised that it is faster.  I cannot tolerate any apple software on my PC.  It would be unnatural.



 I heart Apple and MS. I think one's life is better off with both, rather than just one. Just call me open source.

I would rather have 2 hot girls in my life rather than just one


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> I heart Apple and MS. I think one's life is better off with both, rather than just one. Just call me open source.
> 
> I would rather have 2 hot girls in my life rather than just one



Lol...

One girl (Apple) wants you to make a movie for your mom.

The other (MS) wants you to blow off a zombies head with a shotgun.

That's how I see em' 

Of course, it's always nice to have girls (Intel and AMD) fight over you as well... Until one gets their eye gouged out and is missing a chunk of hair nutkick:AMD).

Then there's the really hott hott lesbian chicks (ATI and nVidia). Neither of them really care about you at all, but they'll let you watch.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, while using minefield at home, with the number of maximum connections manually set to 300, I was able to finish the sunspider suite in a little over 750ms!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

Using the new Safari now, pretty neato.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Silverel said:


> wth is minefield? I've never heard of it. o.o



I believe minefield is Firefox 3.1 beta. correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Minefield can be found here. It is the firefox 3.2a1pre-beta at the bottom.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I believe minefield is Firefox 3.1 beta. correct me if i'm wrong



Ah, I've been a Google shill for so long now, I forgot to keep up with FF. After it started crashing on my home PC, I just jumped on some Chrome and have IE8 for compatibility. I realized that I didn't miss my add-ons at all.

I will for now, needing to look into 3.1... yar.


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have used safari and firefox is twice faster. I don`t like safari at all. And I don`t care what browser it is but safari was slow. And I did not needed a stop watch to notice.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Minefield can be found here. It is the firefox 3.2a1pre-beta at the bottom.



Heeeey.... there's no win64 version?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

IE7 frequently locks up waiting for JS to complete something.  It's driving me bonkers.  Hey, if it were up to me, the web would be scripting-free.  9/10 web based attacks are in one way or another connected to JavaScript...

which begs the questions: what did they cut to make JavaScript execute faster?  Is Safari more prone to attacks than the others?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IE7 frequently locks up waiting for JS to complete something.  It's driving me bonkers.  Hey, if it were up to me, the web would be scripting-free.  9/10 web based attacks are in one way or another connected to JavaScript...
> 
> which begs the questions: what did they cut to make JavaScript execute faster?  Is Safari more prone to attacks than the others?



On which OS?

Also, IE uses a simply retarded Webkit that is slow as hell from the dark ages, and I think that has a whole lot to do with it is well. 

Apple chooses Java because Java is open source.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

XP x64

OS doesn't matter in terms of security though.  All JavaScript has to do is redirect you to malicious code and, well, your computer is screwed.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> XP x64



I'll just put it this way, if you're going on a site that could be potentially harmful such as a porn site or a torrent site, I would be careful with any browser. IE is probably going to be safer on windows at those particular sites because it is built for that particular OS.

For normal browsing, it makes no difference.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> XP x64
> 
> OS doesn't matter in terms of security though.  All JavaScript has to do is redirect you to malicious code and, well, your computer is screwed.



The chances are much higher for that to happen on a Windows machine. It's a fact. More people have Windows thus more hackers target Windows users.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a Trusted site system.  Everything not Trusted gets treated like a threat to security.  Server 2003/IE7 use the same settings.  It is as secure as IE7 can get but it still has performance problems.  It is no surprise to me how poorly it did on that test; no surprise at all.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I use a Trusted site system.  Everything not Trusted gets treated like a threat to security.  Server 2003/IE7 use the same settings.  It is as secure as IE7 can get but it still has performance problems.  It is no surprise to me how poorly it did on that test; no surprise at all.



I normally don't use IE because I don't get on my PC unless I'm playing games or doing code. Since IE isn't open source, and MS is stingy, I browse with Safari/Firefox on Mac.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 25, 2009)

ill stick to chrome, thanks. Safari is ugly and lacks features. The few ms difference between safari and chrome is not even a large enough ammount to be noticed by your average user.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

IE is closed source.


```
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Hang
Event Category:	(101)
Event ID:	1002
Date:		2/22/2009
Time:		1:32:19 AM
User:		N/A
Computer:	BY-2005
Description:
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16791, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67   ion Hang
0010: 20 20 69 65 78 70 6c 6f     iexplo
0018: 72 65 2e 65 78 65 20 37   re.exe 7
0020: 2e 30 2e 36 30 30 30 2e   .0.6000.
0028: 31 36 37 39 31 20 69 6e   16791 in
0030: 20 68 75 6e 67 61 70 70    hungapp
0038: 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30    0.0.0.0
0040: 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73    at offs
0048: 65 74 20 30 30 30 30 30   et 00000
0050: 30 30 30                  000
```

There was the last time IE7 hung up on me.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IE is closed source.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I meant to say closed lol, it was typo. Right after I made the typo, I said MS was stingy, so it was pretty clear


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ill stick to chrome, thanks. Safari is ugly and lacks features. The few ms difference between safari and chrome is not even a large enough ammount to be noticed by your average user.



Uh... Safari is made by Apple and shipped on every computer made by Apple, as well as every iPod and iPhone. Furthermore, it is open source and available on any PC.

The average user usually does know what Safari is.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Uh... Safari is made by Apple and shipped on every computer made by Apple, as well as every iPod and iPhone. Furthermore, it is open source and available on any PC.
> 
> The average user usually does know what Safari is.



re read my post.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> re read my post.



Oh yeah, you meant in terms of speed. My bad bro. Yeah I would tell you what I think about Google, but Google doesn't have standardized release dates for both PC and Mac. So I'll let you know when I get to use Chrome.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Oh yeah, you meant in terms of speed. My bad bro. Yeah I would tell you what I think about Google, but Google doesn't have standardized release dates for both PC and Mac. So I'll let you know when I get to use Chrome.



no worries haha, I should have highlighted "ms"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder how secure this new Safari is. I know the last one sucked for security.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, downloaded Safari and it's awesome. It's like Google Chrome, but faster and better looks. 

Works great with Win7 too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

Last time I downloaded apple software it was yelping at me like a poodle to update it everyday. No thanks, FireFox is fast enough for me.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wow, downloaded Safari and it's awesome. It's like Google Chrome, but faster and better looks.
> 
> Works great with Win7 too.



BLEH =P Wish I had Win7 Beta.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> BLEH =P Wish I had Win7 Beta.



You can get Beta Build 7000 legally, straight from MS, and for free. It timebombs on August 1 tho.

And I have Macs, PC's and an iPhone, and I still hate Safari.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can get Beta Build 7000 legally, straight from MS, and for free. It timebombs on August 1 tho.
> 
> And I have Macs, PC's and an iPhone, and I still hate Safari.



Do you have a link to this build, and I thought that that build bombed July 1, 09, maybe I'm wrong.

Hehe, yeah to each man his own, I love Safari though.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

Just downloaded Safari 4, and didn't really notice a difference between it and Mozilla, they accessed the same pages about the same time. Plus, I don't like the layout of Safari...looks like I'm sticking with the ol' firefox.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Do you have a link to this build, and I thought that that build bombed July 1, 09, maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Hehe, yeah to each man his own, I love Safari though.



http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx


----------



## Melvis (Feb 26, 2009)

No Seamonkey? :shadedshu

I wonder how Seamonkey would compare to these as its alot fast then IE and Firefox


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 26, 2009)

IE 7 failed in benchmark 2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2009)

I posted this a long time ago. Claiming Safari 4 was the best.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72796&highlight=Safari


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I posted this a long time ago. Claiming Safari 4 was the best.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72796&highlight=Safari



But there were no speed benchies, just an acid test. But that does prove Safari is a good graphical browser.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> But there were no speed benchies, just an acid test. But that does prove Safari is a good graphical browser.



I'm just saying I revealed a long time ago that Safari was good.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I posted this a long time ago. Claiming Safari 4 was the best.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72796&highlight=Safari



Haha... Nah man. How this went down was this:

I posted this on (06-19-2008) claiming that FF 3.0 got a 71/100 on Acid3, not quite toping out Safari's 75/100

and then...

I posted this claiming Safari 4 Beta got 100% Acid3... This also included Acid 3 scores from other browsers such as: IE7, IE8, Opera, FF. Obviously no speed benches had arrived yet because there was no public beta.

and then you posted this on (10-01-2008) restating what I already posted like 2 or 3 days later :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72796&highlight=acid3

and then later...I'm talking like Feb. 5, 2009 I posted this showing people the Safari 4 public beta was out, and also restating that the beta got a 100/100 on the acid3. Additionally I mentioned the new features in the public beta build and posted a hands on review from PC World of all places:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86283&highlight=acid3

later that day I posted the speed benches after using it myself and then looking them up:

CNET: Safari 4 is Fastest Browser on Planet.



So if anyone here has been claiming that Safari 4 beta has been the most appealing browser out, that person would be me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Haha... Nah man. How this went down was this:
> 
> I posted this on (06-19-2008) claiming that FF 3.0 got a 71/100 on Acid3, not quite toping out Safari's 75/100
> 
> ...



Oh my bad, I had no idea you posted such a thread. Anyways is that Safari FOUR!! you have benched against firefox? You don't say, it just says SAFARI!! so I am assuming its Safari THREE!!! and not FOUR!!! which was what my thread was about.  Still nothing like this thread and glad you made it. I still revealed first from the beta of safari 4 that it was the best before this thread or that other one you posted earlier.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh my bad, I had no idea you posted such a thread. Anyways is that Safari FOUR!! you have benched against firefox? You don't say, it just says SAFARI!! so I am assuming its Safari THREE!!! and not FOUR!!! which was what my thread was about.  Still nothing like this thread and glad you made it. I still revealed first from the beta of safari 4 that it was the best before this thread or that other one you posted earlier.



Lol... righhhhhtttttt guy.


----------



## Polarman (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't mix Mac stuff on my PC.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 26, 2009)

they so stole my recently viewed feature...except i was going to use it for bookmarks. evil Apple peoplz.


----------

